# La session se lance mais le bureau ne s'affiche plus



## macos974 (4 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Malgré mes recherches dans le forum, je na'i pas trouvé de réponse.

Après de longue semaine en veille, j'ai du rebooté mon macbookpro Leopard 10.5

Après le reboot, j'ai toujours la fenêtre de connexion. Après avoir entré mon mot de passe, le bureau ne se lance pas mais la souris reste mobile.

J'ai redemarré sans les extensions (SHIFT maintenu au démarrage) et lors de la connexion, ma session fonctionne. J'en conclu que le pb viens des extensions.

J'ai pourtant retirer tous les programmes du démarage sur mon compte utilisateur, mais il ne démare toujours pas normalement.

Comment faire pour réactiver ma session avec les extensions ? Ou comment débugger les extensions ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## C@cTuS (4 Mai 2012)

Demarre sans les extensions, va dans la biliotheque de ton compte /Users/toncompte/library

et deplace le dossier préférence, ailleurs ( sans le supprimer ) . redémarre pour voir .


----------



## macos974 (4 Mai 2012)

L'idée était bonne mais rien à faire, le bureau ne se charge toujours pas.

J'ai créé une autre session et ça fonctionne mais c'est une solution temporaire, il faut impérativement que je trouve d'ou vient le problème.

De plus, lorsque je suis en mode sans echec (sans les extensions), j'ai 6go de mémoire occupée sur 8go, je ne comprends pas...

Je suis coincé car juste après avoir lancé ma session, je ne peux plus rien faire, le bureau ne s'affiche pas mais j'ai toujours la souris. Un peu comme si sous windows, l'explorateur ne s'était pas lancé.


----------



## gmaa (4 Mai 2012)

La PRAM...
Après un Reset?


----------



## macos974 (4 Mai 2012)

Si la PRAM c'est bien maintenir les touches PR CMD ALT enfoncées, ça été fait, mais sans aucun résultat. 

C'est vraiment à l'ouverture de la session. J'ai pourtant enlever tous les éléments de lancement dans les paramètres du comptes. Mais rien. 

Trop triste !


----------



## gmaa (4 Mai 2012)

Reset PRAM :
Alt+Cmd(&#63743+P+R maintenus jusqu'après avoir entendu au moins 2 boings.

====

Alt+Cmd+Esc ; Finder ; Relancer (Si Finder apparait ?)

====

Réinstaller Mac OS est aussi une sulution. Aucune perte d'applis ni données.


----------



## macos974 (4 Mai 2012)

Non, ça n'a pas fonctionné 

En plus, j'ai tenté de faire une restauration avec TimeMachine, pour la première fois, et ça m'a carrément effacé les dernières sauvegardes, du coup j'ai perdu pleins de fichiers... No Comment...


----------



## gmaa (4 Mai 2012)

macos974 a dit:


> Non, ça n'a pas fonctionné
> 
> En plus, j'ai tenté de faire une restauration avec TimeMachine, pour la première fois, et ça m'a carrément effacé les dernières sauvegardes, du coup j'ai perdu pleins de fichiers... No Comment...



Effacé? Normalement les fichiers sont présents dans la sauvegarde TM n-1 ou n-2, ...


----------



## macos974 (4 Mai 2012)

Ben non, j'ai fait une restauration depuis le 1 mai, et j'ai perdu toutes les infos du 1er jusqu'à aujourd'hui... Enfin, ce n'est pas trop grave, je n'avais que des nouveaux films, je crois...

Mais sinon je suis au point de départ, impossible de lancer ma session. Mise à part dans les paramètres de compte, ou peut on contrôler les éléments qui se lancent au démarrage de la session ?


----------



## gmaa (4 Mai 2012)

macos974 a dit:


> Mise à part dans les paramètres de compte, ou peut on contrôler les éléments qui se lancent au démarrage de la session ?



Preferences ; Comptes ; User ; Ouverture 
Nulle part ailleurs

Mais les extensions ont été chargées.

Il faut chercher celle qui...


----------



## macos974 (4 Mai 2012)

Mais lorsque j'ai déplacé le répertoire "préférence", théoriquement il a tout initialisé non ? 

Si je comprends bien, les extensions sont dans le répertoires "préférences" à l'intérieur de "bibliothèque" ?


----------



## gmaa (4 Mai 2012)

macos974 a dit:


> Mais lorsque j'ai déplacé le répertoire "préférence", théoriquement il a tout initialisé non ?
> 
> Si je comprends bien, les extensions sont dans le répertoires "préférences" à l'intérieur de "bibliothèque" ?



Pour le déplacement du dossier Préférence, je ne suis pas sûr! Je doute fort.
Si on sort la préférence, Oui. Une autre préférence est créé au relancement de l'appli.

Pour les extensions c'est plus compliqué. Il y en a un peu partout!...
Mais pas dans les Préférences.
Le Système à les siennes et les applis aussi... sans parler des plug-in...


----------

